# polaris sportsman 500 problem



## suckerbass

I have a 2001 Polaris sportsman 500 and its overheating. I can run it for about 10-20 min and coolant will start to come out of the bottle. Its not over full as when it cools down the bottle reeds empty. I think something is blocking the fluid form circulating? I cant see any thing pinched. where should I look next. It sure ant easy putting your hands on anything under all that plastic! I am starting to think the radiator is blocked. Wonder what that would cost to get replaced?


----------



## SabikiRig

suckerbass said:


> I have a 2001 Polaris sportsman 500 and its overheating. I can run it for about 10-20 min and coolant will start to come out of the bottle. Its not over full as when it cools down the bottle reeds empty. I think something is blocking the fluid form circulating? I cant see any thing pinched. where should I look next. It sure ant easy putting your hands on anything under all that plastic! I am starting to think the radiator is blocked. Wonder what that would cost to get replaced?


Suckerbass,

Aside from a stuck thermostat is the radiator clean and not packed with mud?


----------



## fishnfeathers

SabikiRig said:


> Suckerbass,
> 
> Aside from a stuck thermostat is the radiator clean and not packed with mud?


 I would try flushing the system too, but it really sounds like the thermostat is stuck or on it's way out.


----------



## suckerbass

stuck thermostat. Boy I hope thats it!!! Thanks a lot!!! SabikiRig the radiator is clean no mud at all. I bet your right about the thermostat I should have thought about that... thanks. I will let you know.


----------



## gunslinger

Thats scary you can troubleshoot and fix multi million dollar equipment but not a ten dollar thermostat.


----------



## suckerbass

gunslinger said:


> Thats scary you can troubleshoot and fix multi million dollar equipment but not a ten dollar thermostat.


Ya I know! I did not even think about the thermostat. But hay, I bet its more than ten dollars. :lol: I hope thats it but most every time I've had a problem with a thermostat they have stuck open not closed. But I have never replaced one on a 4 wheeler just cars and trucks.


----------



## bigcountrysg

I would clean the outside of the radiator. Take it to a quarter op car wash. Wash your radiator. Maybe blocked from mud, dirt, and other debris. Try this first. This is usually the number one reason for over heating on an atv.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn

Suckerbass...please let us know what you find out. I have one of critters too. Its not causing me any problems, but that's not to say it never will.


----------



## suckerbass

I sure will. I have not had a chance to tuch it yet. Ben working on that multi million dollar equipment that gunslinger was jabbing me about. I got the next week off so I should get to it by then.


----------



## suckerbass

that's it... Bad thermostat! I just ordered a new one for $48. Man that's one expensive thermostat! Thanks for all the help. I just pulled the old one out and the over heating stoped. Should have the new one in about a week.


----------

